# Any Advice At All On This Watch Please.



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Good day all.

Ok came across this in an auction and was struck with it so bought it. I have no idea about it from date to potential maker. The dial is just marked Swiss Made. & the case back inside says " Gold Filled & what looks like a number 6 or G . Warranted 10 years Swiss Made then the initials MB & 7 ??. The movement just states 15 jewel swiss. Its 30mm excluding crown so could it be a Ladies? Forgive my novice ramblings. Heres a couple of pictures.





































Anyone have any ideas to date gender. maker etc. Would be most grateful to hear from you.


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

Similar to a Felsa 107 Movement


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not able to ID the movement but based on size, dial style, hand style, and movement characteristics (15J without shock protection) .. I'd say 1920s man's watch.

I don't know if you're going to get much closer than about 1920s to 1940s


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

Felsa 158 is also very similar but smaller


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.

BroDave have to agree has similarities to the Felsa's. Would it be a reasonable assumption that this was commissioned from an independent watchmaker hence no obvious marking? It does not strike me as a redial.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

That MB trade mark belongs to Th. Maeder from Biel.










Here an ad from 1930 with one of his other trade marks:










Thus a case maker or case finisher. But just cases.

Andreas


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> That MB trade mark belongs to Th. Maeder from Biel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Andreas

Very informative thank you.


----------

